# Seltsame SMS



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2021)

Meine Frau erhielt heute seltsame SMS von der Rufnummer *0176 37987691*, dass ihr Paket in Arbeit und Auslieferung sei. Sie kann sich jedoch nicht an eine Bestellung erinnern. Daher riet ich ihr, die SMS (war nur angezeigt im Display) nicht zu öffnen. Man konnte in der Ankündigung auf dem Display nur noch erkennen, dass wohl eine http;//-Adresse angeklickt werden sollte. Sie hat die SMS ungeöffnet gelöscht. Suche bei Tellows und "wer ruft an" war ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2021)

"Ihr Paket wurde verschickt": Betrugs-SMS kursiert in Bayern - Polizei warnt​
Bayern: Neue Betrugsmasche mit Paketbenachrichtigungen - Bayern - SZ.de (sueddeutsche.de)



> Neue Betrugsmasche mit gefälschten SMS
> 
> In Bayern verbreitet sich eine neue Betrugsmasche mit gefälschten SMS über Paketbenachrichtigungen. Diese enthalten einen Bestätigungslink, über den Schadsoftware aufs Smartphone geladen werden kann. Bei der Hotline für IT-Notfälle des Landeskriminalamts gingen in den vergangenen Tagen so viele Anrufe von geschädigten oder besorgten Menschen ein, dass es zu längeren Wartezeiten kam, wie eine Sprecherin am Donnerstag sagte. "Wir haben aktuell das Problem, dass sehr viele Leute außerhalb Bayerns anrufen." Deshalb informierte das LKA nun über Twitter und Facebook, dass die Hotline nur für Betroffene aus Bayern zuständig sei. Auch bei den Dienststellen des Polizeipräsidiums Oberbayern Süd meldeten sich vermehrt Menschen, die die SMS erhalten hatten. Die SMS enthalte die Nachricht: "Ihr Paket wurde verschickt. Bitte überprüfen und akzeptieren Sie es", teilte das Polizeipräsidium mit. Dann folge ein Link mit der Endung "duckdns.org". Durch das Anklicken werde unerkannt Schadsoftware heruntergeladen und installiert. Danach würden vom Handy der Betroffenen Hunderte SMS an verschiedene Rufnummern mit dem Link zur Schadsoftware verschickt. Außerdem sei eine Fernsteuerung des Smartphones möglich.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sie hat die SMS ungeöffnet gelöscht.


Sehr gut!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. Zum Glück fragt sie immer, wenn sie nicht gleich erkennt, dass das ein Fake ist. Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2021)

Paketbenachrichtigung: Polizei warnt vor gefälschter SMS
					

Hacker machen sich den gestiegenen Onlineversand zu Nutze und verschicken SMS, die angeblich ein Paket ankündigen. Wird der Link aufgerufen, nistet sich allerdings eine Schadsoftware auf dem Smartphone ein, die ein Schneeballsystem auslöst. Die Polizei empfiehlt im ersten Schritt eine...




					www.rnd.de
				





> Die Polizei informiert, dass es sich meist um eine 0174-Nummer handelt und der Link auf „.org“ endet.


Betrug über SMS hat eine  lange Historie








						Achtung, tückische Kurznachrichten
					

Oft sehen betrügerische SMS aus, als seien sie von einem bekannten Unternehmen verschickt worden. So fallen Sie nicht auf die Tricks der Betrüger herein.




					www.telekom.com
				





> Achtung, tückische SMS-Kostenfallen!
> Auch in Zeiten von mobilen Messengern behauptet die SMS ihren Platz auf dem Smartphone. Wenn allerdings Betrüger die Absender sind, können SMS teuer oder sogar gefährlich werden. Mit unseren Tipps schützen Sie sich.











						Neue Betrugsmasche per SMS: Vorsicht beim Paket-Tracking | NOZ
					

Mit einer neuen Betrugsmasche verschaffen sich Kriminelle Zugang zu den Smartphones ihrer Opfer.




					www.noz.de
				





> Verbraucherschützer warnen
> Neue Betrugsmasche per SMS: Vorsicht beim Paket-Tracking


Googeln > SMS+Fake+Betrug liefert jede Menge Berichte und Infos


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Februar 2021)

Klar! Ich hab nach der Absendernummer der SMS gesucht und nicht nach dem Sachverhalt. Dabei ist die Person, deren Mobilfunknummer als Absender aufgeführt ist, wohl selbst Opfer dieser Drecksgangster! Danke nochmal für die Info!


----------



## jupp11 (19 April 2021)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





> Ich hab doch gar kein Paket verschickt?!
> Sie erhalten komische SMS, angeblich von DHL oder FedEx, zum Status eines Pakets und sollen einen Link anklicken? Tun Sie es bloß nicht. Was hinter den Nachrichten steckt


----------



## Tomlin (24 April 2021)

Ich habe heute auch zum wiederholten Mal eine SMS mit "Paketbenachrichtigung" erhalten.
Wie bei den vorherigen SMS habe ich die Nachricht geöffnet, um einen Screenshot zu machen und die Nachricht dann zu löschen – natürlich ohne auf den Link zu klicken!
Anders als bei den vorherigen SMS bemerkte ich allerdings, dass unter der Nachricht ein kleines Vorschaubild angezeigt wurde. In dem Momemt sah ich auch schon oben in der Benachrichtigungsleiste ganz kurz einen Download- und dann einen Upload-Pfeil.
Das kam mir sehr verdächtig vor. Ich habe das Handy dann sofort in den Flugmodus geschaltet und einen Virus-Scan durchgeführt (ohne Ergebnis). Erst danach bemerkte ich in den Einstellungen des SMS-Messengers (Samsung Galaxy S7), dass dort "Webvorschau" aktiviert war (was ich selbst nie bewusst so eingestellt habe).
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ist die Webvorschau bei SMS letztlich genau so gefährlich, wie wenn man bewusst auf den Link klickt?!?


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2021)

Tomlin schrieb:


> Das kam mir sehr verdächtig vor. Ich habe das Handy dann sofort in den Flugmodus geschaltet und einen Virus-Scan durchgeführt (ohne Ergebnis). Erst danach bemerkte ich in den Einstellungen des SMS-Messengers (Samsung Galaxy S7), dass dort "Webvorschau" aktiviert war (was ich selbst nie bewusst so eingestellt habe).
> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ist die Webvorschau bei SMS letztlich genau so gefährlich, wie wenn man bewusst auf den Link klickt?!?


Da ich sehr selten SMS empfange und noch viel weniger sende, eigentlich nur, wenn etwas mit double-opt-in verifiziert
werden soll, hatte  ich auch bisher keine Ahnung, dass es so etwas gibt. Ist tief in den weiteren Einstellungen versteckt.
Bei meinem Smartphone und zwei weiteren (android 9 und 10)  ist es deaktiviert.





						Samsung: Einstellungen der Nachrichten-App anpassen | TechBone
					

Nachrichten-App-Einstellungen - Samsung:   Neben dem Nachrichtenversand oder die Verwaltung von Chats bietet die Nachrichten-App weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wie man beispielsweise Zustellberichte...




					www.techbone.de
				





> Werden SMS mit Links zu Webseiten gesendet kann die Webvorschau aktiviert werden. Dadurch wird unterhalb der SMS eine Vorschau der Webseite angezeigt die den Webseitentitel, Screenshot und die URL beinhaltet.


In wieweit darüber gefährliches  eingeschleust werden kann? who knows? .

btw. Schalte  den Flugmodus   ein, bevor du diese Experimente machst.
Die SMS ist zu dem Zeitpunkt  bereits auf dem Smartphone gespeichert.


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2021)

Hab das mal getestet: Es wird die Webadresse  und   ein Vorschaubild angezeigt. Draufklicken fordert
 bei mir zur Auswahl des  Browsers auf, da ich absichtlich keinen   Defaultbrowser festgelegt habe.
 Ob von dem  Aufrufen einer  Webseite auf dem Smartphone bereits eine Gefahr  ausgehen sein könnte,
kann ich nicht beantworten. Genau wie auf dem Desktop setze ich fast ausschließlich Firefox ein.
Chrome und Edge sind mir zu neugierig....


----------



## Taskforce777 (11 Juli 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Meine Frau erhielt heute seltsame SMS von der Rufnummer *0176 37987691*, dass ihr Paket in Arbeit und Auslieferung sei. Sie kann sich jedoch nicht an eine Bestellung erinnern. Daher riet ich ihr, die SMS (war nur angezeigt im Display) nicht zu öffnen. Man konnte in der Ankündigung auf dem Display nur noch erkennen, dass wohl eine http;//-Adresse angeklickt werden sollte. Sie hat die SMS ungeöffnet gelöscht. Suche bei Tellows und "wer ruft an" war ohne Ergebnis.


Neue Betrugs-SMS im Umlauf: Diese kam gestern bei mir an: sie haben 1 neue voicemail. gehen sie zu Link gelöscht

(Auf keinen Fall anklicken oder öffnen, wenn man solch eine SMS bekommt, Nummern kommen anscheinend aus dem Telekom-Netz (laut meiner Recherche) Bsp.: 01703584009)

Gruß TF777

Modedit: Link auch hier gelöscht BT/MOD


----------



## Taskforce777 (11 Juli 2021)

Taskforce777 schrieb:


> Neue Betrugs-SMS im Umlauf: Diese kam gestern bei mir an: sie haben 1 neue voicemail. gehen sie zu **link gelöscht**
> 
> (Auf keinen Fall anklicken oder öffnen, wenn man solch eine SMS bekommt, Nummern kommen anscheinend aus dem Telekom-Netz (laut meiner Recherche) Bsp.: 01703584009)
> 
> Gruß TF777



Hier bin ich nochmal, der von mir eingetragene Vorfall ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet, dazu kann ich auch jedem raten, der solche SMS erhält...
Gruß TF777

*Modedit: Gefährlicher Link gelöscht*


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2021)

*Betrügerische Website blockiert

Firefox hat diese Seite blockiert, da sie versuchen könnte, Sie mittels Tricks dazu zu bringen, Software zu installieren oder persönliche Informationen wie Passwörter oder Kreditkarteninformationen preiszugeben.*


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2021)

Danke für die Meldung


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2021)

Voicemail per SMS nicht öffnen
					

Die SMS wird zunehmend zum Lieblingskanal für Betrüger.




					www.t-online.de
				





> *Die SMS wird zunehmend zum Lieblingskanal für Betrüger. Aktuell versuchen Unbekannte ihre Opfer mit einer angeblichen Voicemail in die Falle zu locken. Betroffene sollten der Neugier keinesfalls nachgeben.*
> Das Handy brummt. Eine Neue Nachricht. "Sie haben 1 neue Voicemail. Gehen Sie zu..." Es folgt eine Internetadresse, die man offensichtlich anklicken soll, wenn man hören möchte, wer hier eine Sprachnachricht geschickt hat und worum es geht.











						"Neue Voicemail" und "Drittanbietersperre": Betrugsversuche per SMS | Verbraucherzentrale NRW
					

Achtung, Smishing! Mit falschen Nachricht wollen Kriminelle per SMS erneut Kasse machen oder schädliche Apps verteilen. Seien Sie vorsichtig, wenn Sie eine SMS mit Bezug auf Ihren Mobilfunkanschluss und mit einem Link erhalten!




					www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw
				





> Mit einer knappen Nachricht wollen Kriminelle per SMS erneut Kasse machen oder schädliche Apps verteilen. Seien Sie vorsichtig, wenn Sie die SMS "Neue Voicemail" mit einem Link dahinter erhalten!
> *Das Wichtigste in Kürze:*
> 
> 
> ...



Warnungen  bei Google: https://bit.ly/3AV50g8
Beginn  der kriminellen Masche ab etwa  Mitte Juni


----------



## HabIch (5 Dezember 2022)

Wenn man die üblicherweise verwendeten Paketnummern kennt, sollte einem sofort auffallen, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2022)

Glaube kaum,  dass  ein  Normalverbraucher  mit den Paketnummern von DHL, Hermes, DPD usw.  vertraut ist, wenn er nicht gerade  wöchentlich  Pakete geliefert bekommt.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2022)

Selbst bei einem Lieferdienst sind die Nummern auch unterschiedlich, so das hier ich nie anhand der Nummern sicher sagen kann, wer das liefert. Und ich arbeite mit diversen Lieferdiensten zusammen.


----------

